# 48 Hour Xbox Live Codes



## monogoat

I"m going to post a list of them, you guys feel free to use them (only work with new accounts AFAIK). Just post here when you use one and I'll try and keep the list semi updated with what's still available.

B29V4-H9KYJ-K6TR9-M3DG7-BJ9JG
WFJT3-KBQ84-BGTQY-7DY4H-HDGQM
TJ9B3-9GRCP-Y3PVX-47FHG-XFF2Y
TJ9BT-CG6WT-9MPVK-3QTD9-DQ8V6
TJ9JH-G39V3-HBBGR-37WT9-73CJQ
TJ9KF-48JW4-X7YQG-WBTTJ-TGQD3
TJ9P3-XG2T2-CM77J-44GXC-7VWV8
TJ9PW-K7D7J-9T263-Q36TT-46RTM
TJ9R2-BBV7F-XWMXW-2BQ6H-YC2G8
TJ9VK-KTY3W-DM3XY-WFPMF-2V7TJ
TJ9WP-GW3C4-TP86T-T4FM7-DF3WD
TJ9WW-VV67F-FGKTM-X7C8J-9T7GM
TJ9X6-HCP7B-DDQM2-QRJW6-DHMMQ - Claimed
TJ9YP-2VHH6-XYW7M-PG2W4-46DBT
TJB6Y-H8JVC-MBJTB-JQ3VR-R9FKB
TJB7M-66QQR-GGQHR-6XVHH-F7BH3
TJBBK-X4VVD-49JHY-CWVM4-TMX88
TJBF2-B2TDT-QF8HB-Y8XKF-9QPMD
TJBFV-PCJQD-T343T-3R42R-VT22D
TJBGC-2D34C-G3G3Y-QHCBT-P83XG
TJBGW-T8PFR-C7FKK-8RY4J-BQHVJ
TJBK7-DMGP2-G8WXR-WR7JB-CGJM6
TJBKV-PCY9J-92MXJ-WKP4C-BXHP6
TJBM3-GYP6K-9W68F-TKJQ9-M774M
TJBQ9-TWXGQ-B648C-9K93C-KCB3T
TJBQH-6YYD3-PF6J8-JKXGJ-QTGJJ
TJBTB-4GYFY-8W46R-J8HXP-R8Y6W
TJBTX-6D6Y2-KT9QC-F8R94-KD8BY - Claimed
TJBVR-GGPHG-D8P6M-CX8WX-789XG - Claimed
TJBWX-BFFHK-4VQXX-PR44W-F49DJ
TJBYK-VXYR8-7R6J7-64Y83-JHWTY
TJBYM-72VBJ-BX3T8-P4MKV-3GDYD
TJC2H-3PGDD-K38F2-RQ6Y2-8PJ3Y
TJC4J-6VB48-M7WFD-DX98J-QHQCM
TJC6G-H3D2R-4DXCC-6XJGX-YXQCJ
TJC9B-RVCFQ-7GTT8-BPP6J-Q3VH3
TJCDY-79K2X-FB79V-Q3BF2-C2Q26
TJCKP-YC47G-H3M6X-PGYQ2-XD46G
TJCKY-YTMMP-YFXPD-6H2RH-R3983
TJCMB-K6YKB-PJ97C-VKRCH-4PPJM - Claimed
TJCQ8-BC8FD-RMRHF-QXG2T-79QRD
TJCTM-TBD8X-MD6R7-B78YH-63CCY
TJCV2-M4WVG-2GW9H-6BB9V-GP7T3
TJCVM-CJBP7-PHPJT-D2GR2-64XJD
TJCYK-BPFBF-PFVQV-BXGYF-GHBQD
TJD4K-32BG9-9XHFM-DGRHB-M87KT
TJD8B-XVRQR-X3T7P-99G9F-2MDK8
TJD99-J4WM7-W6QQX-RPXG4-FHPF6 - Claimed
V3QKQ-KQTJY-KPCVR-377DK-WCDQ6
V3QP3-GXHMJ-DHQMY-BWHR7-JJB9Y
V3QP4-BMGRW-82TFH-PTF3W-97HDM - Claimed
V3QQR-VVKDF-BDCM8-9GYPK-66YFQ
V3QRR-DJMTV-PP76R-Y8VGW-PB9PD
V3QYQ-YM694-XCXP2-BQHJW-6D4HM
V3R3Y-8G28W-2HTXC-DJVC3-88WG6
V3R6D-7RVYM-BHKKP-P6P6B-FVQXQ
V3RD9-2B6J3-3HYDV-BGW7T-GWJQQ - Claimed
V3RH3-WWXY4-97K74-HWBFM-WK68J
V3RKB-2RVHW-T8BBW-223F2-WVPMW
V3RPH-8HGGF-PMCPV-2TXH8-RMJRJ
V3RTM-RGP78-CQT3P-7V4Q9-Y6TPW
V3T4W-2YDF8-K3KQP-YPQVF-B4BDB
V3T87-RD6HV-W3HYP-R49MV-Y8T4Y
V3TF8-XG23H-34XC3-9V68D-QK4CD


----------



## grayfox99

thanks


----------



## Jealousmango

Using V3RD9-2B6J3-3HYDV-BGW7T-GWJQQ, Thanks


----------



## Epona

Lots of these are used, but I just got TJD99-J4WM7-W6QQX-RPXG4-FHPF6.


----------



## monogoat

If you try them and they are used, let me know I'll mark them.


----------



## CryWin

V3QP4-BMGRW-82TFH-PTF3W-97HDM

TJCMB-K6YKB-PJ97C-VKRCH-4PPJM

TJBTX-6D6Y2-KT9QC-F8R94-KD8BY

TJ9X6-HCP7B-DDQM2-QRJW6-DHMMQ

TJBVR-GGPHG-D8P6M-CX8WX-789XG

Those are just random ones that I tried, which were used already.


----------



## monogoat

Here are some more:

VPG99-QKR2T-YRYJQ-JXYVJ-YDV6D
VPH2M-3RWX4-7Y823-2CY4Q-FXRTM
VPH6J-G7TRJ-PJKQ2-QQ7JD-GKGX6
VPHFF-FPMPP-PBM63-X9QD3-MM26B
VPHK8-VVYJ8-9QH37-3YJH9-KJ2JD
VPHYF-PYB3V-WH2C6-6Q6FP-XYJCT
VPJ7K-VKC89-YM2PQ-QBYWW-MJ6J8
VPJCB-X3PQ4-Y2T7M-8VHVP-D7T7Q
VPJK9-FB847-RFHF7-CFFHM-6MYVQ
VPJVR-96FD3-QKMFF-6RKFR-T4FDB
VPKRF-TJW4T-GQK9B-DQRQD-XC4K6 - Claimed


----------



## CryWin

I used the last one for my brothers account.









VPKRF-TJW4T-GQK9B-DQRQD-XC4K6


----------



## benazzas

I've tried many but all of them are used. Please if you have any un-used please send one to [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## $ilent

If theres anymore going spare please pm me cheers!


----------



## Sin100

Yes, if there are any spare please PM me (or any other member asking).
I would imagine people are doing google searches for keys and they hit this page, most of the keys are probably not used by OCNers.


----------



## TangoDown

They are all used can u plz send me one [email protected] or post some new!


----------



## monogoat

I'm sorry guys, that's all I had. If I get more I'll probably do it on a PM basis.

Post #666 lol


----------



## TangoDown

So PM me one plz!


----------



## TangoDown

You dont have anymore?


----------



## Fenrir91

most are used already so if you have anymore, i'd like one plz.

email is: [email protected]


----------



## michaeljr1186

wow thread bump...


----------



## xdgaming4life

can sum 1 plzz sen me a 48 hr code to my email [email protected]


----------



## KiiDd ElmOo xX

im using this 1. V3TF8-XG23H-34XC3-9V68D-QK4CD thanks [:


----------



## Ludodave

could you please send me a 48 hour xbox trail code my email is [email protected]


----------



## runeazn

these only work on new account







?


----------



## Ludodave

Quote:


Originally Posted by *runeazn* 
these only work on new account







?

no you can use a different code every 48 hours after you used your last 48 hr code which is good if your a sliver member and want to play online


----------



## Mikezilla

Holy crap.


----------



## W_Tillmans

Lol @ the people who joined OCN just to ask for the code.


----------



## Ludodave

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W_Tillmans* 
Lol @ the people who joined OCN just to ask for the code.

Better than just taking it


----------



## elcangri7328

using this if still available V3RPH-8HGGF-PMCPV-2TXH8-RMJRJ thx!!


----------



## Racersnare21

I remember like 2 years ago xbox had this thing going on with tropicana and when you entered their contest you would get a 48hr code just for playing. Thing is you could enter anything as your email like [email protected] and it would accept it. I sat in my dorm for hours racking up like a years worth of xbox live just out of 48hr codes. Too bad I lost the word doc I saved it all on. Ended up being like 10 pages long.


----------



## mewantcodes

guys i need codes im new to xbox live and i wanna play live with friends please post some codes for me


----------



## Ludodave

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Racersnare21* 
I remember like 2 years ago xbox had this thing going on with tropicana and when you entered their contest you would get a 48hr code just for playing. Thing is you could enter anything as your email like [email protected] and it would accept it. I sat in my dorm for hours racking up like a years worth of xbox live just out of 48hr codes. Too bad I lost the word doc I saved it all on. Ended up being like 10 pages long.

thats amazing


----------



## s13shaka

whats the point of this if it only gets you a silver subscription


----------



## Ludodave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s13shaka;11630929*
> whats the point of this if it only gets you a silver subscription


so sliver members can play online


----------

